# craft show cancelled fire in church



## rubato456 (Nov 21, 2009)

i had my car all loaded up for a craft show tomorrow at a local church. i happened to check the church web site, for no reason in particular....to find that there was an extensive fire in the church earlier in the week and it was closed until further notice!  :shock: 

i know someone who is a member there and i called her. apparently no one was injured (thank goodness) but i am disappointed. .....i had a show today that was ...well not good. i didn't even make my booth fee and i was hoping to make up for this tomorrow. 

i have one more show before xmas...beginning of dec and that's it. the good news is that even though today's show was not lucrative, i did get some info about other shows in the area that are better promoted and i will definitely try to get in them next year. 

at least i got some networking in.....in that regard.


----------



## heyjude (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry about the craft fair. It's too bad the organizer didn't get in touch with the participants personally  to let them know about the fire. I bet others actually made it to the church not knowing what had happened. Thank goodness that no one was hurt.

And you just never know where networking may lead you! 

Jude


----------



## Deb (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear that - the organiser should have told you but is probably busy trying to arrange eveyrthing else that needs to be done after a fire (one would hope!) 

I'm just glad you had the foresight to check the website!


----------

